# Quitting my job in probation period?



## wrysmile (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, so - after two months ago accepting my 'dream job', I'm now in a position of contemplating (seriously) quitting. I'm on a 3 month probation and within that time, I can quit with one week's notice. After 5 Sept, my notice period becomes 2 months. In practice, I know that I should get a new job before I quit, but I just don't want to get into having to give two month's notice. My work history is very strong, I've always worked in jobs at least a year, sometimes 2 or 3. Never had this situation before, but essentially have been brought into a company that has very few clients, looks about to fall over, for a boss that is a fucking maniac. When I arrived, I found (in addition for no staff for me to manage when I was hired in a manager's role) that staff turnover had been 100% year on year for the last few years and that my predecessor felt so strongly, she nearly phoned me to advise me not to take the job. 'Nuff said about that.

Anyway, I'm wondering how to approach things from now - I've talked with several agencies and told them the truth about my situation and they've been ok about it, but wondering if I should apply a different approach with employers, cause I'm aware it's going to possibly make me look flaky or psycho to have only done 3 months here. Should I:

a/ leave the job off my CV and say I was travelling?
b/ get a reference saying it was a 3 month contract (another staff member has agreed to do this for me) and also have my previous references?
c/ just put my previous references down?
d/ tell the truth and hope it stands me in good stead?

Does anyone have experience of this kind of circumstance and what did you do?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2006)

First off ((((wrysmile))))

That really sucks - I know how excited you were at getting that job too. Bah 

Having said that, I left my previous job (a competitor of the place I currently work) after eight months and told them honestly when I applied here that I realised that culturally it wasn't right for me and that it was in a state of turmoil which made it difficult for me to do my job etc. So I don't think it counted against me but like you, I had a long history of steady employment with just the one blip.

So I don't think you need to worry too much. Having said that, if I were in your shoes, I'd get the 3 month contract reference. Just in case like.


----------



## wrysmile (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, Trashy! I have to say I'm so disappointed about what has transpired - I feel really lied to! However, am trying to be philosophical about it. Thanks for your advice... hope you're feeling better???


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2006)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> Thanks, Trashy! I have to say I'm so disappointed about what has transpired - I feel really lied to! However, am trying to be philosophical about it. Thanks for your advice... hope you're feeling better???



It is really disappointing isn't it? People hiring for jobs are the world's biggest liars.  

I'm fine - just feel sick constantly and am hugely grumpy   

I have another few weeks' to go of this and then I will feel marvellous. Apparently


----------



## Hollis (Aug 8, 2006)

If the job wasn't as intended then I cant see why an employer would have a problem with it.. tbh it might stack up better than trying to pretend it was 3 month contract.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> tbh it might stack up better than trying to pretend it was 3 month contract.



i'd do the same.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you can be honest about it.  I was in one job for only one month and it never affected me when I was honest about the situation.  TBH I think it happens in many peoples careers, they make a mistake or it doesn't work out in some way.  My ex husband, he too had a situation where he just didn't get on with his new boss and left after a month, didn't hurt his career.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2006)

Agencies would certainly understand as would other employers, but a long explanation may put you on the defensive when applying or interviewing as you may feel you have to explain this away rather than concentrate on your positives so I would pretend it never happened and stick to the story.

From what sounds a well-nigh identical experience, I negotiated a small pay off and left without another job. I left the job off my CV and used the strong references I already had.

A bull-ish future employer should be looking at what you can do not what you can't do.


----------



## wrysmile (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks all for the advice. It's nice to know others have been in a similar situation. My gut instinct tells me to be honest - largely cause (while I'm an excellent bullshitter) I don't like lying, tbh. However, I'm not sure if that's also cause I'm feeling really bitter and want to blab the whole story to whoever asks. Think I will play it by ear - I have another colleague who has agreed to give (off-the-record) support to verify the circumstances if need be, so I guess I'm not in that bad a position. Sucks to have to job hunt again after just getting a bloody job though!


----------



## rennie (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear this... I remember you posting about the interview and how happy you were to get this.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 8, 2006)

aww, that's a bitch! 

A friend of mine at work recently left his job of six years.  Stayed at his new employer for three weeks, hated it and went and asked for his old job back.  He's now back working with us.  Lesson - never burn your bridges 

Anyway, if I were you, I'd be honest.  I think people may question why you left a permanant job for a three month contract, and then you just get into more difficulties trying to explain it.

I don't think it makes you look bad at all - you can give clear reasons why you left after such a short time, it makes you look like someone who is decisive, know what they want etc.  Assuming you stay in your next job a little while, you won't even need to put it on your CV next time, as a short gap of 2 months can easily be covered.

My only advice would be not to go rushing into the first job that comes your way just because you're desperate to get out of your current one.


----------



## wrysmile (Aug 8, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I don't think it makes you look bad at all - you can give clear reasons why you left after such a short time, it makes you look like someone who is decisive, know what they want etc.  Assuming you stay in your next job a little while, you won't even need to put it on your CV next time, as a short gap of 2 months can easily be covered.
> 
> My only advice would be not to go rushing into the first job that comes your way just because you're desperate to get out of your current one.



Thanks, I hope this will be the case. I'm not going to rush into anything too quickly that I don't want - I've got quite a few agencies putting me up for a variety of interesting sounding roles, so fingers crossed. Thing is, I could jump into a role same as my old one very easily, but I'm choosing not to for now. Fortunately, I've got no significant debts and some ££ to tide me over until I get something I think looks promising. *crosses fingers*


----------



## beeboo (Aug 8, 2006)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> Thanks, I hope this will be the case. I'm not going to rush into anything too quickly that I don't want - I've got quite a few agencies putting me up for a variety of interesting sounding roles, so fingers crossed. Thing is, I could jump into a role same as my old one very easily, but I'm choosing not to for now. Fortunately, I've got no significant debts and some ££ to tide me over until I get something I think looks promising. *crosses fingers*



*crosses fingers too*

good luck wrysmile!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 8, 2006)

This happened to me when I left my last job, the three months came up and I just didn't fancy it(I hated every minute). When it came to interviews for the next one I was honest and said why I left, some didn't like it but others believed me, I had been in the job before that for five years which probably counted in my favour.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

I hate it when they tell lies to you. It's not like you're not going to find out.


----------



## militant atheist (Aug 9, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Anyway, if I were you, I'd be honest.  I think people may question why you left a permanant job for a three month contract, and then you just get into more difficulties trying to explain it.
> 
> I don't think it makes you look bad at all - you can give clear reasons why you left after such a short time, it makes you look like someone who is decisive, know what they want etc.  Assuming you stay in your next job a little while, you won't even need to put it on your CV next time, as a short gap of 2 months can easily be covered.



I'd agree with this.  If I was interviewing you I'd question your judgement leaving a permanent job for a three month contract.  I'd play up the part that you were told you'd be managing people and when you started the role you found that that wasn't the case as your reason for moving on.


----------

